# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #251 Use human Means as if there were no divine ones, and divine as if ther

## Admin

Aphorism #251 Use human Means as if there were no divine ones, and divine as if ther

A masterly rule: it needs no comment. 




More...

----------


## billl

Use human Means as if there were no divine ones, and divine as if there were no human ones.

----------

